# Niko, about my MegaReactor...



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Dallas North is coming tomorrow to pick up the Super Tank, but I'm not letting them take the plumbing or the reactor. I know you had suggested hooking me up with Dane, but I never did hear from him.

Would you like me to bring it along to the next meeting? If you see Dane, you can hand it to him...

=Praxx


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Praxx42 said:


> Dallas North is coming tomorrow to pick up the Super Tank, but I'm not letting them take the plumbing or the reactor. I know you had suggested hooking me up with Dane, but I never did hear from him.
> 
> Would you like me to bring it along to the next meeting? If you see Dane, you can hand it to him...
> 
> =Praxx


Dane is Rift2Reef?


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, well... I haven't been around in awhile.


----------

